# Riding with a neck strap



## Supertrooper (12 May 2011)

Horse is being a little naughty at the moment when schooling in field! Am thinking about using a neck strap to hang onto and also to make sure I keep my hands soft.

Does anyone do this??


----------



## CambridgeParamour (12 May 2011)

I always have a neck strap on my youngster, and 90% of the time on any other horse I ride, and definitely XC. Most of the time I dont touch it, but it as saved me a few times!


----------



## LaurenM (12 May 2011)

Yeh, I use the martingale neck strap though.


----------



## V1NN (12 May 2011)

At my yard they are generally called a holy **** handle  lol or a sissy strap. Think they are great i often use it on youngsters when jumping so if they put in a big leap i can grab at it rather than catching them in the mouth and putting them off a bit. Cant be a bad thing!  x


----------



## cm2581 (12 May 2011)

Depending on ur horses confo the neck strap can be so far away that holding it tips you forward and ur half way to falling off! I think the balance straps that clip to the saddle dees are better as they are closer.


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (12 May 2011)

I always ride my youngster in a neck strap (stirrup leather) just in case. I've also started holding onto my martingale when jumping my TB XC and found it's a really good way of saving their mouths when they leap about.


----------



## Blaise (12 May 2011)

Yep, very rarely ride without one, just in case! Only time i haven't recently i came off twice in 10 mins (long story!) If the horse hasn't got a breastplate or martingale to hang onto i throw an old stirrup leather round the neck to grab  A flash strap on the d-rings of the saddle (acting like a balancing strap) also works & means your hands aren't as far forwards. I have been known to ride with both


----------



## NU ABO (12 May 2011)

My mum uses a neck strap when riding her youngster.
I used the balacing saddle strap on my older boy though, just for the times when we haven't got the trot up to speed before going up into canter (he likes to race into it if he's not trotting fast enough beforehand.... we're working on it XD)

Personally I prefer the balacing strap for schooling, just because it doesn't make you lean quite so far forward to grab it as the neck strap does. I can stay more or less straight upright and just hook my thumbs through the strap.


----------



## babymare (12 May 2011)

Yay im with others - use a neck strap/balancing strap if you want that extra bit of confidence - I have over the years and it so helps mentally as well as physically - if it feels good for you do it  xxx


----------



## Snowysadude (12 May 2011)

I ride in a breastplate as a neckstrap as horse has such a huge shoulder that the neckstrap is too bleeding far away to grab on to! But no they can be a lifesaver especially hacking


----------



## Maddie2412 (12 May 2011)

wouldnt ride with out it my lad has a breast girth and martingale as just what he came with but i love it and especially as an exracer you want to be light so if he tanks of i can hang on and keep balance with gentle hands... i use a martingale neckstrap as just a bit thinner than a stirrup leather...


----------



## Tnavas (13 May 2011)

NEckstrap with the youngsters - especially when they are learning to jump


----------



## SophieLouBee (13 May 2011)

I have never used one, apart from when I used to exercise ptp horses, I was MADE to hold onto it. Didn't do it for me personally, if anything put me more off balance, as has been stated especially on horses that their neck is miles away from you (alot of tbs apparently ). So not a fan! Sorry to be controversial! Agree about stops gobbing them in the mouth though, but I think I'm very hands aware anyway, throw the reins away sort of thing. 

As you can imagine I'm ace at saving myself from the worst 'leaps of faith'


----------



## Sanolly (13 May 2011)

Yup, on anything that isn't Olly or Sandy! Depending on the horse I either use the strap off a martingale or a flash through the D rings of the saddle.


----------



## Kokopelli (13 May 2011)

I always have neckstrap/ balance strap/ breast plate on as you just never know what might happen. Even on dobbins I think it's good to have something to grab onto rather than the horses mouth.


----------



## millitiger (13 May 2011)

I have a neckstrap on every single time I ride.

WFP does the same so you wouldn't be in bad company


----------



## Supertrooper (13 May 2011)

Think I'll try a flash on the d rings as a balance strap. The boy has got a big neck so I think a neck strap may be tricky to grab.

Thanks for your replies


----------



## Auslander (13 May 2011)

I use both - but for different reasons. The balance strap (between d-rings) for subtle readjustments of balance and for depth of seat - and the neck strap for hacking out, jumping, fast work and buckers. 
The balance strap is too close to the saddle for my liking for anything but what I stated above - and having spent all my riding life being encouraged to get my hands forwards - I find that the neckstrap is where I want my handle to be, no matter what size the horse is. I like them a bit loose so that I can lean back and hang off them on something that can really buck!


----------



## Ashgrove (13 May 2011)

I use a stirrup leather ('Oh *****' strap) around my horses neck for 'exciting' rides.


----------



## soulfull (13 May 2011)

Snowysadude said:



			I ride in a breastplate as a neckstrap as horse has such a huge shoulder that the neckstrap is too bleeding far away to grab on to! But no they can be a lifesaver especially hacking 

Click to expand...




Supertrooper said:



			Think I'll try a flash on the d rings as a balance strap. The boy has got a big neck so I think a neck strap may be tricky to grab.

Thanks for your replies
		
Click to expand...


I use both of these call the one between the Drings my 'chicken strap'    AS SS said sometimes the breastplate is too far away to grab, in which case the chicken strap is ideal.  If I get a little worried I just tuck a thumb under it, makes a HUGE difference without interfering with what I am doing.

I once recommended the CS to someone I knew at a local show for her young son as he was really nervous, 6 months later I saw him riding and was gobsmacked he was full of confidence,  she suddenly appeared and hugged me.  She explained that since the CS he had gone from strength to strength and was now in all the PC teams 

Who would have thought a little piece of leather would make so much difference

It has also kept me in the saddle a few of times


----------



## YasandCrystal (13 May 2011)

millitiger said:



			I have a neckstrap on every single time I ride.

WFP does the same so you wouldn't be in bad company 

Click to expand...

Ditto this x


----------



## amandap (13 May 2011)

cm2581 said:



			Depending on ur horses confo the neck strap can be so far away that holding it tips you forward and ur half way to falling off! I think the balance straps that clip to the saddle dees are better as they are closer.
		
Click to expand...

I usually use both.


----------



## Booboos (13 May 2011)

I use them all the time! On R I use the martingale strap when he is excited as it allows me to relax my hands on the reins (which relaxes him) but I still have something secure to hold onto if he spins. On F it makes me feel more confident to hold onto the neckstrap when he naps because I can give him a proper tap with the whip, he then bucks and packs it in!


----------



## Wimbles (13 May 2011)

I call my hunting breastplate my seatbelt.  Wouldn't want to be in a car without one and the same applies to being on a horse for me!


----------



## Dizzle (13 May 2011)

On Sunday my friend asked me what the point of my 3 point breast plate was as it was too loose to do anything... I pointed out I only used it as a posh neck strap!


----------



## hayinamanger (13 May 2011)

For the last couple of years, I do mostly put a neck strap on, but I usually forget to grab it does anyone use the Libby's R estor? (sp)


----------



## Kat (13 May 2011)

I find an un-pulled mane best! I've ridden with a neck strap but never think to hold it in an emergency.


----------

